# Reaktionstest :)



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2009)

ja hallo ihr Buffler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das Thema gibt noch nicht, aber ich habe per SuFu nichts gefunden post ich einfach den Link zum Reaktionstest.

Es ist eigentlich  ein kleiens Game wo man ein rotes Quadrat mit der Maus bewegt und 
den anderen Blöcken ausweichen muss. Mit der Zeit wird es imemr schneller.

Man muss die linke Maustaste gedrückt halten und die Maus bewegen.

Wenn man die Wand oder die anderen Blöcke berührt hat man verloren.


Meine Rekordzeit ist: 16.736 Sekunden


Hier der Link: http://www.wortfilter.de/Tools/Reaktionstest.htm

Viel Spaß könnt ja euren Rekord posten =)


----------



## Potpotom (8. September 2009)

Ist ne witzige Sache, werde ich sicher Morgen ab und an mal machen. *g




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FEIERABEND... *freu*


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

ich komm nich über 12 sek =/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

18.922 nach dem 25 Versuch oda so^^. Sonst bin ich immer bei 15 gescheitert.
Nur noch ca. 101 sek bis zum Jetpiloten!
Edit:
18.974. Über 20 will ich noch schaffen^^.


----------



## Lurock (8. September 2009)

15,246 Sekunden ist bis jetzt mein bestes Ergebnis.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Langweilig, da die Rechtecke immer den selben weg fliegen.... mit ein wenig Übung findet man schnell "gefahrlose" Wege.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Stimmt, bis zur 15 sek kenn ichs schon auswendig^^.
Neuer Rekord: 19,347.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Langweilig, da die Rechtecke immer den selben weg fliegen.... mit ein wenig Übung findet man schnell "gefahrlose" Wege.



naja aber ab 15 sek werden die ziemlich schnell =O da bringts einem nichts die wege zu kennen..die sind einfach zu schnell =/

achja neuer rekord 15,47 sek ^^


----------



## Cheerza (8. September 2009)

first try Deine Zeit: 20.937 sekunden... ;-) !


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Möglich... ich finde nur Reaktionstests die man auswendig lernen kann sehr sinnfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. September 2009)

17,705 Rekord, sonst habe ich immer so 15-17 Sekunden. Über 18 komme ich leider noch nicht. Aber das verläuft ja immer gleich, man muss nur üben und die Wege der blauen auswendig lernen und die richtigen Ausweichmanöver lernen.


----------



## Night falls (8. September 2009)

> Langweilig, da die Rechtecke immer den selben weg fliegen.... mit ein wenig Übung findet man schnell "gefahrlose" Wege.



Genau das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht... Mittlerweile komm ich fast im Schlaf bis ca. 14sek. aber ab da wirds dann haarig... Hab aber jetzt keine Lust weiter zu üben^^
Rekord war 18,987


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Möglich... ich finde nur Reaktionstests die man auswendig lernen kann sehr sinnfrei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beim 4ten Versuch knapp über 16 sek. ich seh auch keinen Sinn darin es weiter zu spielen. Wenn die Willkürlich fliegen würden ok, aber das erninnert mich dann doch mehr an auswendig lernen.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

So hab 16 sec. ist es einfach nur auf gut Glück^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. September 2009)

13 sec aber das war nach 10 sec einfahc nur noch glück vll würd ich mit übung länger schaffen aber kein bock :>


----------



## Grimmjow19 (8. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

Ich scheitere immer genau bei 19.21.... habs bisher nur 2 mal da durch geschafft...
Habs jetzt zu oft gemacht und jetzt mach ich immer mehr Fehler... Ich hör lieber auf^^.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (8. September 2009)

Mein Rekord liegt bei 0,031s.
Ich könnte anderen Jets vielleicht nicht ausweichen, aber verflucht schnell in sie rein rasen.


----------



## Scrätcher (8. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mein Rekord liegt bei 0,031s.
> Ich könnte anderen Jets vielleicht nicht ausweichen, aber verflucht schnell in sie rein rasen.



du bist meine erste Wahl sollt ich jemals nach nem Kamikaze suchen! oO


----------



## Mefisthor (8. September 2009)

Deine Zeit: 22.266 sekunden... ;-) !


----------



## dragon1 (8. September 2009)

15.... mist.
Ich bin halt der typ, der lange strateien entwickelt, die dann aber an zu hoher reaktionszeit scheitert, weil der gegner seine eigene aendert^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. September 2009)

leute mit Verfolgungswahn sind sicher Spitze dadrin ;/


----------



## Tabuno (8. September 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Mein Rekord liegt bei 0,031s.
> Ich könnte anderen Jets vielleicht nicht ausweichen, aber verflucht schnell in sie rein rasen.


Deine Zeit: 0.08 sekunden... ;-) !
beat me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (8. September 2009)

Mein bisher bestes Ergebnis: 39,327 Sekunden, allerdings liebe ich solche Spiele und 
habe dementsprechend schon heftige Skills im Umgang mit der Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=8916:Unbenannt1.JPG]

Edit: Den Download unten bildet ihr euch nur ein, den gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2009)

1. Versucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (8. September 2009)

Ich muss so abnormal lachen und weiß ned warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achso und 9.5 secunden bestzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

mwahahahah jetzt bin ich schon bei 16,5 sekunden


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

34 sekunden best


----------



## Mefisthor (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leichenkilller (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 17,280sek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt leider bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. September 2009)

22 sek

naja


----------



## tschilpi (9. September 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow sieht das schlecht bearbeitet aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

22.501 sec


----------



## Düstermond (9. September 2009)

14 und ein paar gequetschte.... dann werd ich eben kein Jet-Pilot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2009)

die ersten 9,5 Sekunden schafft man schon alleine dadurch, dass man das Ding am Anfang fix in die obere linke Ecke manövriert


----------



## Natar (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



182 und ein paar zwetschgen

2 min für amerik. jetpilot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es darum geht dass sie erkennen müssen, dass mit einem rechtsklick das ganze hält aber die zeit weiterläuft, würde ich denen nicht mehr als ein spielzeugtraktor in die hände drücken

ach ja spielverräter etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wenn es darum geht dass sie erkennen müssen, dass mit einem rechtsklick das ganze hält aber die zeit weiterläuft, würde ich denen nicht mehr als ein spielzeugtraktor in die hände drücken
> 
> ach ja spielverräter etc.
> 
> ...



Man kann übrigens auch anders bescheissen - auch ohne Bildbearbeitung

[attachment=8928:reaktionstest.jpg]: 

*g* Ich habs nur beendet, weil ich das Tab-Fenster brauchte.


----------



## Natar (9. September 2009)

sag ich doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rechtsklick und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> sag ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mh ja - einfachere Methode als meine. Ich hab mir den Quellcode der Seite runtergeladen und die Funktion checktouching() geändert, dass sie immer 0 zurückgibt - also damit die Kollision mit den Kästchen deaktiviert. *g* Zum beenden berührt man dann einfach die Wand.
Regulär schaff ich grad mal 24 Sekunden


----------



## Mefisthor (9. September 2009)

ich schaff sonst nur 37, aber M1ghtymages ergebnis hat mich so deprimiert :<


----------



## Natar (9. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh ja - einfachere Methode als meine. Ich hab mir den Quellcode der Seite runtergeladen und die Funktion checktouching() geändert, dass sie immer 0 zurückgibt - also damit die Kollision mit den Kästchen deaktiviert. *g* Zum beenden berührt man dann einfach die Wand.
> Regulär schaff ich grad mal 24 Sekunden



warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjo, Zeit muss man haben hehe


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das dauerte kürzer, als die Zeit, die ich bei dem Reaktionstest regulär schaffe. *g*


----------



## El Homer (9. September 2009)

hm is das jetzt wahr oder nicht ??

"Mehr als 18 Sekunden sind wirklich gut. Zukünftige amerikanische Jetpiloten müssen es mindestens zwei Minuten schaffen. "


:O


----------



## Mefisthor (9. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal nicht bearbeitet, ich hab einfach (wie man oben sieht) 33 Tabs in Opera aufgemacht und 32 davon auf "Automatisch neu laden -> 5 Sekunden" gestellt.

Das Spiel ist dann pillepalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. September 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das dauerte kürzer, als die Zeit, die ich bei dem Reaktionstest regulär schaffe. *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis ich herausgefunden hätte was checktouching heisst, hätte ich wohl genug übung erlangt um die 2 min regulär zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. September 2009)

Ich find den Reaktionstest hier besser, da kann man nix auswendig lernen ^^

http://www.gamefudge.com/Reaction-Time-Trainer

Mein Rekord: 0.161

Edit: 0.106


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2009)

Durchschnittszeiten von: 

0.168
0.165
0.164

Grrrrrr.....

Am Ende müsste so eine Zombiefratze oder so kommen... ich würde meine Kollegin wohl anschreien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. September 2009)

Ich find das mit dem letzten interessant,man reagiert vollkommen anders darauf.
Hatte ne Durschnittszeit von 1,75,aber ich muss das zu Hause nochmal mit meiner "Gamer"-Maus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. September 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt das spiel das ich gepostet hab selber nochn bissl probiert und meinen Rekord gleich editiert, aber bevor ich nommal editier:

0.057


----------



## Potpotom (10. September 2009)

Wie machste das denn? Da komme ich mir ja vor wie ne Bahnschranke.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wie machste das denn? Da komme ich mir ja vor wie ne Bahnschranke.


Ich glaub ich bin schneller als der durchschnitt :>

In CSS bin ich au immer der schnellere im Snipern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

Jaja, ich weiß warum ich in Shootern ne Niete bin. (Online)
Und Offline bin ich der Main-Tank, der direkt reinrennt und allen umbatzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Munition mehr, aber Gegner sind wenigstens tot.


----------



## Minastirit (10. September 2009)

mein max liegt bei 28 sec .. kenn das noch von früher xD irgendwann weisst wo die dinger hin gehen
wenns random wär wo das zeugs hin fliegt wärs schwerer

@mefis game.. komm nid unter 0.09 ist mein max bisher :/ also der durchschnitt
das am ende ist immer das wo ich am wenigsten reflext hab hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. September 2009)

Beim zweiten Versuch 29.75


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

ich komm nich über 6,19 sec, nach 25 versuchen...


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

@HG: Fast 40 sec, das is gut^^


----------



## Kronas (13. September 2009)

13 sek beim zweiten versuch ;D


----------



## Doomsta (13. September 2009)

nach 5 minuten übung auf 19 sekunden geschafft....jetz hab ich kB mehr^^.

http://www.addictinggames.com/theworldshardestgame.html
finde ich cooler!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

12.672 Sekunden... Das geht noch besser... Und dazu bin ich auch noch müde im moment xD
Edit: 17.391 Sekunden, verdammt knapp an der 18 vorbei xD


----------

